# OpenInverter - SiC?



## grayk (Feb 15, 2021)

I think I heard somewhere that SiC is harder to drive than IGBTs (I can't comment on why though sorry). I would assume it works but I think that you might better off using a Ti DSP to take advantage of the fast current loop tech and lower loop times. I know it's more efficient than running open inverter software but I can't say how much more.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Probably best to ask on the OpenInverter.org forums.


----------

